# Went to South Carolina



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

We got back from the show in South Carolina last night. We had a blast at the show. We got to spend time with friends and we got to see Cadeau's babies. I took a ton of pictures so I uploaded them to a Picasa album. You can see them here: 

http://picasaweb.google.com/ClanMacCloud/ClemsonShow#

We also came home with a new addition to the CloudClan. Her name is Jacob's Arizona Sunshine :Sunny Smile: 
(Ch. Jacob's Raisin Arizona x Ch. Jacob's Annie Get Your Gun). I was not planning on adding another girl so soon. But Debbie offered her to me knowing I had been interested in something out of her beautiful Arty x Annie combination since I first saw them show together when Cadeau was a puppy. Debbie was planning to keep this beautiful girl for herself to show, but has a lot going on in her life now and is scaling back.
[attachment=60682:Threesome2.jpg]
[attachment=60683:Threesome1.jpg]
[attachment=60684:Newbie.jpg] 


She is a week younger than Cadie (almost 8 months). She is very sassy and I love her little pout. The three are doing very well together. :cloud9: 

I am feeling truly blessed. :Flowers 2:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Carina, she is georgous!! Wowzaaa!! What a surprise. Congrats to both of you. She's a definate winner. :chili:


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

She is adorable! Congrats! Let me know if it gets too crazy with the 3 and I will take her in a heart beat!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Awww! She is gorgeous!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Congrats! She is just adorable  What are you going to call her?


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

OMG your new baby is GORGEOUS! And Cadeau's puppies are so precious! :wub: :wub: Will you be showing her too? Let me know when your next show is at, I want to see the whole CloudClan!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Congratulations on your gorgeous new addition to the CloudClan!!! :tender: And, yes, Carina ... you are truly blessed!!! 

Thanks for sharing the other pictures, too! I enjoyed looking at them very much!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Love love LOVE the pics! Congrats again!


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Carina she is adorable! Congrats to you. What an angel!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Carina, she is a doll! :wub: Congratulations!!!

On another note ... are you mad!! LOL You are certainly going to have some challenging times ahead of you my friend, but I know those sweet babies are in your very good hands!! Poor Dodo!! LOL I still think you should ship him off to Jackie for a couple of weeks vacation (in boot camp!) LOL


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations, Carina. Beautiful little pup pup girl.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Congrats! Your new Sunshine is stunning!! :wub: :wub: :wub: What a winner. :tender:

Will she have a "C" name, too? Cadeau's girls are precious, by the way. :wub: 

Does Lacey belong to Jacob Maltese? Wow, she is the most adorable baby doll. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow... she is gorgeous!! Congratulations.... don't forget to post lots of pictures!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow!!! She is stunning :wub:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Carina, She is a real beautiful Pup and I love her name. She is a little ray of Sunshine! I think she is close to my Mimi's age. Mimi was born May 24 2009 so she will be 8 months later this month. I love pups at this age. They get so bold and adventurous!

Please take as many pictures as you can. We just love seeing your babies!

Cat


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Carina!!! You got a new girl!!!!!!!!!! :chili: Holy Mackeral!!!!! I am so happy for you!!!! Geez, you're gonna need a bus to transport that whole Cloud Clan of yours to the shows!!  

This is so exciting, I hope I get to meet this little ray of Sunshine one of these days. ....ummmm did you realize her name doesn't start with a "C"?? :w00t: Maybe she'll become a Champion soon - that word has a C in it :thumbsup:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I still say Debbie has the MOST georgeous babies there is!!!! Carina, she is exceptional looking!!! Now, in my humble opinion, YOU have a champion with that little girl!!!! I can't stop looking at her picture. :tender: :tender: :tender:


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Congrats! :chili: 

She's GORGEOUS!!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

oh how lucky. lovely to see those 3 togehter. 
so pretty :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

omg congrats carina! Sunshine is GORGEOUS!!! I love love her look! and photo with your 3 girls together is just precious. you have one beautiful malt family!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I was curious as to what was going on with a third malt. She is adorable and I love her little black nose. Caddie is going to love having a playmate that is perhaps a little more eager to play than big brother C!!!!! I love her.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow I also really love her look. Very pretty baby!


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Ooh she's so precious looking. All 3 are beautiful! Congrats! :wub: :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OMG Carina!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What an absolute beauty. I'm in love!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

OMG! I absolutely LOVE her. What a little beauty. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow! What a beautiful family you have, you really are blessed. That girl is gorgeous! I loved all the pictures. :wub: 
CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats on your gorgeous new girl! She is simply stunning! :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my I think I am head over heels in love with that girl!!! I thought Caddie had personality plus. But this girl...I could be wrong...I mean it's only a few pics...but wowza what a face!!! I don't think I can stop looking at her!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Your new little girl is---BREATHTAKING!!!!!! :smheat: The pics of the 3 babies melt my heart. :wub: Congratulations, Carina!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats Carina,she is beautiful.I love the name Sunshine,are you going to keep it? I enjoyed all of the other pix,also.Babies are dolls!! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Carina -- you are blessed to bring this little sweetie home to your crew. And she's one lucky little girl too to be part of your clan. She really is a stunner...such an adorable face. She looks like show material to me from those pix. :wub: :wub: :wub: I actually love the name Arizona (I guess from the movie Raising Arizona) but she's also a ray of Sunshine and Cutie Pie has a "C". LOL So happy for you.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Congrats! She is just so beautiful! You live in maltese heaven


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Congratulations! She's beautiful!! All three are stunning!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Sunshine is way too stunning! I can't stop looking into the light!!! Congrats, her hair is amazing, you have a Champ there for sure!!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

i know right? i cannot stop looking at sunshine. she is amazingly gorgeous. looking forward to watching her grow up :wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

She is absolutely gorgeous!!!! You are so lucky!!! Congratulations!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Lucky little Sunshine, she got a Wonderful new home!!!! Congrats Carina and Andrea!!!


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Pretty!


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Oh lucky you! She's ADORABLE! It's no wonder you couldn't resist. I love the parents too and they did a wonderful job of producing your beautiful girl.

Cathy


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Wowee! A "Surprise" Furbaby! She is beautiful! :wub: Congrats! :chili: 
I can't wait to see more pics of your awesome clan!


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

Gorgeous Addition!

Congratulations!
 :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She's beautiful, and all together, they are just gorgeous!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Wow, Carina. She is heartbreakingly precious!!! :wub:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

These pictures just warm my heart! She is so cute, just adorable!!!!

You are truly blessed!!!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Wow, Carina, I'm speechless! She is just so beautiful, what a doll! I'm so happy for you and Cadie and Dodo, does he know what he's in for? No wonder you couldn't pass her up.... :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jan 13 2010, 03:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872956


> Will she have a "C" name, too? Cadeau's girls are precious, by the way. :wub:
> 
> Does Lacey belong to Jacob Maltese? Wow, she is the most adorable baby doll. :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


Yes, we have been considering C-names for her call name and came up with Cacia (K-sha) after the Acacia tree which grows in Arizona and flowers the color of the sun. :Sunny Smile: 

Lacey was bred by Debbie Cleckley and is owned by Fran Lovitt of I Lovitt Maltese. Fran is a wonderful lady and has several beautiful dogs. 

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 13 2010, 08:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872990


> This is so exciting, I hope I get to meet this little ray of Sunshine one of these days. ....ummmm did you realize her name doesn't start with a "C"?? :w00t: Maybe she'll become a Champion soon - that word has a C in it[/B]


LOL, someday I need to let go of the C thing, but we weren't quite ready yet. And though I love her registered name I did want to give her something that would make her feel part of the C-clan. I hope you get to meet her soon, too. We'll have to talk about some shows in the spring. 
:flowers: 

QUOTE (Remy @ Jan 13 2010, 09:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873005


> omg congrats carina! Sunshine is GORGEOUS!!! I love love her look! and photo with your 3 girls together is just precious.[/B]


LOL, thank you very much. :ThankYou: But Cadeau is a boy and boy does he act like one.  


QUOTE (chichi @ Jan 13 2010, 11:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873048


> Congrats Carina,she is beautiful.I love the name Sunshine,are you going to keep it?[/B]


She will keep her registered name. It suits her very well. Now with my three I have the Sun (Cacia), the Loon (Dodo) and the Stars (Cadie).  

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Jan 13 2010, 11:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873052


> Oh Carina -- you are blessed to bring this little sweetie home to your crew. And she's one lucky little girl too to be part of your clan. She really is a stunner...such an adorable face. She looks like show material to me from those pix. :wub: :wub: :wub: I actually love the name Arizona (I guess from the movie Raising Arizona) but she's also a ray of Sunshine and Cutie Pie has a "C". LOL So happy for you.[/B]


Her sire was named for that movie (Ch. Jacob's Raisin Arizona). Debbie was also a fan. Her grandsire is Ch. Ta-jon's California Raisin. I think of the Movie Little Miss Sunshine, one I loved, but I didn't like the call name Olive.  

QUOTE (tamizami @ Jan 15 2010, 12:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873755


> Wow, Carina, I'm speechless! She is just so beautiful, what a doll! I'm so happy for you and Cadie and Dodo, does he know what he's in for? No wonder you couldn't pass her up.... :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


He has been doing really well with them. He still has trouble with them stealing his toys, but Cacia is stealing them from Cadie, too, so some of the mischief is being spread around. I have been thrilled by how they are all doing together. My mom told me today that when I went to work they three of them cuddled up and slept together. They have been play-wrestling all together since the first night. :biggrin:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Jan 15 2010, 01:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873756


> QUOTE (Remy @ Jan 13 2010, 09:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873005





> omg congrats carina! Sunshine is GORGEOUS!!! I love love her look! and photo with your 3 girls together is just precious.[/B]


LOL, thank you very much. :ThankYou: But Cadeau is a boy and boy does he act like one.  

[/B][/QUOTE]

oops! sorry cadeau is so beautiful he looks like a girl hehe. but yes all three of your babies are just so stunning :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Jan 14 2010, 10:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873756


> Her sire was named for that movie (Ch. Jacob's Raisin Arizona). Debbie was also a fan. Her grandsire is Ch. Ta-jon's California Raisin. I think of the Movie Little Miss Sunshine, one I loved, but I didn't like the call name Olive. [/B]


LOL! That's actually the name I've been considering for my next one: Little Miss Sunshine! And her call name will be Olive.  

I think there are many great names that start with a "C". Cacia is very pretty. I also love the name Coraline. 

Congrats again.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

she is BEAUTIFUL . . . :wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, congratulations! She is absolutely darling!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So if I go to South Carolina can I come home with a cutie like that?  :wub: When you were talking about keeping with the C's I was thinking I've always liked the name Cassandra...or Cassie.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

congratulations on your new baby! :aktion033: 
cant wait to find out her C name :tender:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

She is GORGEOUS and has the cutest little nose! I love the way she poses! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Awww! She is gorgeous!
[/QUOTE]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Congratulations!!! She is majorly cute!!!!! :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Carina I'm just seeing this. Congratulations! Wow, Cacia is gorgeous. How were you expected to resist her? I loved seeing Cadeau's babies and all the other gorgeous Malts in that album. I'm so happy for you and thrilled that they are all getting along so well. Your three go together so well. Each has his or her own special look but they compliment each other. Cadie has grown so much. She has such a sweet face and is always smiling it seems. Cadeau is such a sweet, handsome boy. Cacia is tilting her head up in each picture like she has attitude as well she should with that face! A wonderful trio of stunning Malts.


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Carina how the heck did I miss this post!! Very Nice!!! Cant wait to see her next week!!!


----------

